# New Shower Pipes



## eager2start (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm getting ready to replace the old galvanized water pipes with new copper ones. In the past when I've done this I'm usually tearing down all the plaster or drywall inside the house. However, this time i have to keep the interior damage to a minimum. For the kitchen sink and bathroom sink i can just tear a hole inside the cabinets. For the toilet its also a small patch close to the floor so it doesnt really matter. The only problem is the shower pipes. I would have to tear down the tile which is in good condition in order to replace the pipes behind the wall. I also can go from behind the wall because there is another unit attached and their shower is directly behind this one. Is there any trick plumbers have for replacing these pipes or is there no way around it, I must tear down the tile.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

This is 100% dependant on access. If you're in a 2x4 interior stud wall finished in painted Sheetrock, you can install a fire-rated steel access door do to the work from the backside. If this is in an apartment complex, I'd definitely bolt in that access door and use one that is keyed. You can also just cut the wall and repair the backside. 

If its on an outside wall, you can remove siding or you can bust the tile enough to change the pipes/valve and put a 'trim' ring/plate over it as best as possible or repair the tile.

Re-pipes are a specialty of plumbing. You learn several tricks along the way. Its not easy work and its definitely no fun. Make sure you price this job right. There is a lot more to it than you think at first and you can lose your butt fast.

For instance, if you're on a crawl or basement, why would you bust walls under the cabinet? Just drill down through the cabinet floor and sub-floor to the crawl or basement area and run new pipes up.

Also, if the trapware is old metal trapware, who pays to replace it if it gets bumped and starts leaking while working under that cabinet?

We seldom have to open walls for a one story repipe on crawl or basement.


----------



## eager2start (Jul 5, 2006)

*Question for Double-A*

Hey Double-A, question for you. How does it look to have the pipes coming out from the floor as opposed to the wall? 

As far as the shower goes, there is no access from the back side of the wall. THis unit is attached to another unit and the showers are back to back. I guess I have no choice but to patch the tile right?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, yes and no. 

Many old homes were plumbed with the pipes coming out of the floors as opposed to the walls. So to me it looks fine.

You can sacrifice one surround in one unit and do both units from that side, installing new surround, or just repair the tile in one unit.

I think that busting all the tile and replacing with solid surfacing would be the most efficient way and look the best. Might not be the most cost effective way, however.

You can also cover the hole with a metal or solid surface plate of some sort, although that would not look so great.


----------

